# As the New Year Begins, What Are You Playing?



## McMurphy (Jan 2, 2006)

Now that New Year Eve is behind us, it is time to work on those promises we made ourselves at midnight, right? Lose weight? Help out at a charity? Apologize to that friend you haven't spoke to in six months? 

Nah.

It is time to pick back up that controller and yell through the door that, if the postman is only going to deliver bills, he shouldn't bother stopping by at all.

That said, what games are everyone playing this month?

I haven't had much time, and I have officially lost interest in ever completing Xenosaga.   

I plan to start a memory card slot for _*Grandia II*_. From what I understand, the game was considered the best RPG game that the ill-fated Dreamcast system had to offer, and it made for a cheap and used ported game for the playstation 2 system.

Feel free to share some information on the games you are sharing with the rest of us. You might as well brag when you get the chance.


----------



## Morgy (Jan 2, 2006)

I just started *Star Ocean*, but I'm hoping to get started on *Magna Carta *soon. I don't know if I have the time between those, FFXI, WoW, writing and working though. I guess we'll see which game I will have to drop  

Which Xenosaga were you working on? I found Xenosaga Episode 1 interesting, but Xenosaga Episode 2 made too many changes as far as voices and appearances for me to attach to that one like I did to Episode 1.


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 2, 2006)

I was referring to the first playstation 2 game. I really tried to give it a chance because it had some noteworthy elements to the gameplay that seperated it from other traditional RPG games. 

'Saga attempted a more highbrow approach to the subject matter of war and the man-made divisions between what we consider constitutes as valued life and statisical fodder. I also had to give a nod to the game's empty and emotionally cold tone that evoked Kubrick's film work. The German themes were interesting.

But.  

The said characteristics of the game didn't mesh well. It is hard to have a player' feel inspired to research whole areas when the scenery never really changes, and the designers really seemed to think that it would be fun to play "go back and open previously locked doors." The supporting characters in the party were lackluster, in my opinion, with the exception of KOS-MOS, who personified the cold and ruthless feel of the game.

I haven't had the heart to erase it from the memory card, so there may be a day that return to the game; although, I said the same thing about Final Fantasy VIII.  And that was over six months ago.


----------



## Error1312 (Jan 3, 2006)

I just hope to reach lvl60 with some characters in WoW.
And I just can't wait till Oblivion is released. I hope to finish that game somewhere during this year.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jan 3, 2006)

Been playing "The Movies" on the PC 
Quite enjoyable, although I was less impressed with the "Make your own movies" section as this seemed very slapdash and didn't make a jot of difference for the effort put in.


----------



## Thunderchild (Jan 4, 2006)

I picked up fable for PC on sale I also feel like going back to play The legend of Zelda - Ocarina of time ( one of the best games ever)


----------



## sanityassassin (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm playing Gun which I got for christmas


----------



## Salazar (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm playing Star Wars Battlefront 2


----------



## Ahdkaw (Jan 4, 2006)

Just completed _Manhunt_ at Christmas time (completed _The Warriors_ too), and so picked up _Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2006_ instead, and have been playing _Rivals Mode_ gaining experience for my golfer, with a current max drive of 351 Yards! Go on!

Oh and a 99 foot Putt too.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jan 4, 2006)

Not having my laptop with me at the moment, but when I'll be back in the Netherlands, I will pick up Diablo2 again. Probably the only game I really enjoy playing.


----------



## sanityassassin (Jan 4, 2006)

Ahdkaw said:
			
		

> Just completed _Manhunt_ at Christmas time (completed _The Warriors_ too), and so picked up _Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2006_ instead, and have been playing _Rivals Mode_ gaining experience for my golfer, with a current max drive of 351 Yards! Go on!
> 
> Oh and a 99 foot Putt too.



haven't got tw2006 but still play the 2004 edition from time to time and still love it


----------



## Gwydion (Jan 13, 2006)

Star Wars Battlefront 2, Wrestlemania 21, The Third Age, Tony Hawk's American Wasteland, and hopefully I'll be able to get and play Psychonauts, the Narnia game, and Warhammer 40,000


----------



## cornelius (Jan 13, 2006)

still hooked on Morrowind...

Oblivion isn't out until February, which sucks
does any of you guys know wat the requirements are for the game? I haven't found them yet, and I want to know wether this notebook of mine 'll hold it or not


----------



## kyektulu (Jan 13, 2006)

*When I get the chance Im playing Dark chronicle, its fab!
Japenese style rpg, cheesy but addictive. 
*


----------



## cornelius (Jan 13, 2006)

darkthrone and inselkampf too


----------



## kyektulu (Jan 13, 2006)

*I still havnt finished playing Shadow Hearts 2, it has been that long since I picked it up I fear I may have to start the entire game again... oh dear.
I will get onto that on sunday!
*


----------



## cornelius (Jan 13, 2006)

dark cloud on PS2, but it's a demo...

searching " Zelda, a link to the past" on SNES, it'd make my year...


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 13, 2006)

Smackdown vs RAW 2006 and GTA: Liberty City Stories on PSP, Tiger Woods 2006 and The Warriors on PS2


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Jan 14, 2006)

just bopped my way through warriors and won the west with gun, and now I am pooing my pants playing resident evil 4 great game but quite scary keeps u on the edge of ur seat but looking for anything else I a bit bored


----------



## cornelius (Jan 14, 2006)

wait for Oblivion, my friend.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 15, 2006)

Jason_Taverner said:
			
		

> just bopped my way through warriors and won the west with gun, and now I am pooing my pants playing resident evil 4 great game but quite scary keeps u on the edge of ur seat but looking for anything else I a bit bored


 
Is Gun any good then?


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jan 15, 2006)

X3 Reunion....it's addictive


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Jan 21, 2006)

Rane Longfox said:
			
		

> Is Gun any good then?


 
gun is great you feel like clint eastwood BUT it is short even after doing all the side missons I was left wanting more but have we just been spoiled by grand theft auto games?


----------



## Cyril (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm playing *Civilization IV*, far better than the third, and despite the lack of a real scifi era (as *Call to Power* series) it's addictive.

And also, I'm playing my recurrent on-line FPS: *America's Army*


----------



## bendoran (Jan 31, 2006)

been playing trauma center on the ds and chilling out with nintendogs when stress levels get too high  still kicking the footie about in pro evo and just finished god of war.  

almost finished fire emblem sacred stones and a good way into the ff4 remake on gba.  still waiting on ffxii.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jan 31, 2006)

Just started playing Neverwinter Nights (had it for ages)
Very good in a Balder's Gate kinda way... 

X3 Reunion looks good as well, but I haven't got that yet


----------



## cornelius (Jan 31, 2006)

playing the MTG demo, the myst IV demo, and RTW from time to time. Exams are terrible, they cut down my gametime


----------



## serakfalcon (Mar 7, 2006)

I am playing a cool new game called Juggernaut the game of interstellar war. It's a card game....that I invented


----------



## serakfalcon (Mar 7, 2006)

tell me more about Civ 4....I am considering buying it myself...how different is it from Civ 3?


----------



## Presea (Mar 7, 2006)

Totally addicted to World of Warcraft.. must.. play.. more..


----------



## elvet (Mar 7, 2006)

I just finished an older PC game called Connections, based on the science show of the same name hosted by James Burke. It was a fun diversion with lots of FMV. A few days ago I started Lifestream. It's an indie adventure with a good story and a moderate amount of puzzles.


----------



## wildbill333 (Mar 7, 2006)

I am actually working on games and if you guys think of anything email me at
wildbill333 @cox.net
I will post the finnished games eventually. Its a work in progress.


----------



## Lord_Balmung (Mar 8, 2006)

I plan on beating fable......again *head desk*.  I also really want to  continue to play WoW.  But I am tight on money so the subscription mught die down sooner or later. .  I also just started play Martial Heros.  This and game based on ancient Japan and the heros of the time.  It is an MMORPG.


----------



## Cyril (Mar 9, 2006)

serakfalcon said:
			
		

> tell me more about Civ 4....I am considering buying it myself...how different is it from Civ 3?


Sorry for the delay, I didn't read that thread recently...

I only play solo (I'm too bad in strategy games to play on the net  ) and it's much much better than the very disappointing Civ3. They keep the best ideas of Civ3 like the culture and add some new very interresting features like religion. The two main problems of Civ3 (Unable to group units and too less city buildings) are now solved and I never were like Civ3 with all buidings built in a city. And finally, the balance of units is much better in Civ4 than in Civ3.

I consider Civ4 as the best of the Civilization games, the most beautiful, but I keep a piece of interrest for *Call to power II* because of it's scifi part.

But I didn't played it recently as I bought *Swat4*.


----------



## Saeltari (Mar 9, 2006)

Guild Wars and Morrowind, waiting patiently for Oblivion.


----------



## cornelius (Mar 9, 2006)

waiting for oblivion to, less patiently


----------



## dreamwalker (Mar 12, 2006)

Been playing Eve now for a few months...
man... i've never been so deep in a game before, don't play it unless you have plenty of time.


----------

